# Green Supreme Pellets - Lowes $197/ton



## dsnedegar3 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just saw Green Supreme Pellets at Lowes.  Bag said product of New England Wood Pellet  -- made in New Hampshire and New York.  Based on searches I've done, it seems like these were made by Dragon Mountain at one time.  Also, I've read lots of reviews that in the past year NEWP pellets were crap compared to previous years.  Anyone familiar with these and are they worth the trouble.  I had tried "Green Team" last year and really liked them -- but realize these are a totally different pellet.

Thanks!


----------



## pelletdude (Jul 26, 2011)

These are not Dragon Mountain - just using the name.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 27, 2011)

They used to use the Green Supreme name to rebag pellets from BC=Dragon Mountain. NEWP sold the bagging plant in Palmer Mass were this was done. They are now bagging Green Supreme pellets for the box stores and they are the same pellet as the standard NEWP bag's. Just bagged different to keep the NEWP dealers from having fits about box stores selling the same pellets they sell. 

They are not in anyway a BC softwood pellet. They are a Hardwood/Softwood mix. I'm sure this might fool a few into thinking they are getting the Green Supreme softwoods of old. But its the same pellet that NEWP bags with there NEWP/Warm Front.


----------



## bwep (Jul 27, 2011)

Swung into my local Lowes  Haverhill Ma ....green surpreme, there priced at $300 a ton..... the wait continues.....


----------



## Mike D (Jul 29, 2011)

Any advice on which shoulder season pellets I should go with:

Home Depot:  Green American @ $197/ton

Lowes:  Green Supreme @ $197/ton
Lowes:  Green Team @ $197/ton

I intend to purchase some Hamer's for the colder months, but I have not used any of these others and wanted to get some opinions on which was the best of these 3.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I tried some of the Green Team's last year and really liked them for the price.  I was at the North Haven store this week.  I didn't see Green Teams... just the Green Supremes.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike D said:
			
		

> Any advice on which shoulder season pellets I should go with:
> 
> Home Depot:  Green American @ $197/ton
> 
> ...



Great American were very impressive! Greene Team would be my 2nd choice and The GS would round it out. But any of the 3 would do fine for shoulders. Great American and GT's would do fine anytime of year IMHO.


----------



## Mike D (Jul 29, 2011)

Daves said:
			
		

> I tried some of the Green Team's last year and really liked them for the price.  I was at the North Haven store this week.  I didn't see Green Teams... just the Green Supremes.



Lowes in Orange has them in stock and I called Hamden HD and they also have stock.  I didn't call HD in North Haven - they haven't been reliable or helpful in the past.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## iron stove (Jul 30, 2011)

Wallingford Lowes only had some Maine pellets, the bag with the Cows on it. Have to keep checking for those greene supremes.


----------



## CrowBean (Jul 30, 2011)

Got One Ton of Green Supreme at Lowes for $167...love that employee discount


----------



## mike56 (Jul 31, 2011)

Green Supreme at lowes in springfield ma 2.94 a bag, use your lowe's card get them for 2.79 ea have never seen prices that low picked up 30 bags yesterday going back today getting 35 more, my truck will only hold 1400lbs max good thing they are only 25mins away. until the price of somersets comes down i'll burn these, i still have a ton of hammer hot ones from last year if anyone has somersets and wish to trade for the hammer's please PM me.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jul 31, 2011)

Are the bags the same design as they used to be?  

If so, I know some former GS lovers that going to be a bit pizzed off 
when they find out these are not what they appear to be.
Bait and Switch


----------



## mike56 (Jul 31, 2011)

forget lowes in ma, went back today and the price went up to 5.97 a bag BASTARDS after i was told yesterday the 2.94 price was good for a few weeks even talked to the manager he said he could not honor yesterdays price, anyway i said forget it. just thought i would warn everybody.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 31, 2011)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Are the bags the same design as they used to be?
> 
> If so, I know some former GS lovers that going to be a bit pizzed off
> when they find out these are not what they appear to be.
> Bait and Switch



Hey Tink, 

No the new GS bags are different and they do say they are a hardwood blend on the bag. I'll try to post a picture of them next time I'm down to the TSC store.


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike56, ever go to lowes in bloomfield/manchester to see what they have?


----------



## newf lover (Jul 31, 2011)

I happened to drive by Lowe's in Manchester today. They have Nature's Own pellets. (Nature's something, can't remember exactly what. The mind is going...)


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 31, 2011)

newf lover said:
			
		

> I happened to drive by Lowe's in Manchester today. They have Nature's Own pellets. (Nature's something, can't remember exactly what. The mind is going...)



Nature's Own is a rebagged Energex pellet. Very similar to Energex American and/or the Stove Chow brand. Batch variance is about all that is different beside the wrapper.


----------



## EarlyMan (Jul 31, 2011)

iron stove said:
			
		

> Wallingford Lowes only had some Maine pellets, the bag with the Cows on it. Have to keep checking for those greene supremes.



Boy howdy!

You Conneticut fellas must not get out much.  Up here in the uppa U.S., we call those "cows" moose's! ;-)

EarlyMan


----------



## iron stove (Aug 1, 2011)

EarlyMan said:
			
		

> iron stove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get out plenty. Had more run ins with Moose this past winter in the Northern Mountains than the previuse 10 years of riding. Ill have to look at those bags again.


----------



## Kennygee (Aug 1, 2011)

Just spoke w/ the Lowes near me (Phillipsburg, NJ) and they have Greene Team for $298.50/ton.  I told them that the HD across the street had premium pellets for $197.  The manager said he'd check it out and adjust the price accordingly.


----------



## ducker (Aug 2, 2011)

so yea, I saw these in western, MA Lowes as well.  I have 4tons of  Vermont Softwood Wood Pellets   coming for around $229 a ton. total cost including delivery around $1003.  I could get these for total cost $853.  The question is are those Vermont Softwoods that much better then these puppies?

I've burned NEWP last season and they were fine.  thoughts?


----------



## iron stove (Aug 2, 2011)

Hot August day, so I picked up a Ton of Greene Team for 197.  Guys were shocked, they asked why so early. Simple answer, CHEAPER NOW>


----------



## epehubb (Aug 2, 2011)

Bought 1T of Stove Chow for $197 at HD in Danbury CT. However, it's a gamble for me because I have not tried Stove Chow in my stove. 

Jay, did you explain Stove Chow's maker in another thread?


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 2, 2011)

imacman had a thread on the Stove Chow's. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58746/P0/

Premier pellet is somehow related to Energex. Nature's Own is also a Premier pellet. My test of the Stove Chow-Nature's Own and Energex American had very similar results. We heard some negatives on these brands but for the most part the poll from the users here was rather good. Above average pellet at a decent price IMHO.


----------

